# برامج حسابات المشاريع ... تسعيرها ...كلفها ... ارباحها



## glman (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 


هل يمكن تزويدي ببرامج حسابات المشاريع من ناحية التسعير والكلف والارباح ومالاى ذلك .... يرجى الافاده مع الشكر


----------



## sh sh (3 نوفمبر 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## هشام طيطي (14 مايو 2015)

thanks alot


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (19 يناير 2016)

افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## ammor (10 فبراير 2016)

engmohammmadtarek قال:


> افيدونا افادكم الله




http://www.raiestimate.com/


----------



## محمد19775 (17 مارس 2016)

*مشاركة مهمة*

جزاك الله خير 
و بارك بك على المشاركة المميزة و المهمة جدا


----------



## eng md (10 مايو 2016)

اعتقد برنامج Cost OS software رائع جدا في هذا المجال


----------

